# Brown recluse spiders



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

Use a stick to kill them. I wouldn't use any type of poisen.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Don't mess around with those spiders they can really hurt you. You probably already know that but they are nasty. I know a guy that got bit & lost part of his arm.

I'll keep the black widows I have here, they aren't as bad.

Dan


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Bomb it. Preferably with a real bomb. 

OK, I admit it. I'm arachnaphobic. I hate those <deleted> <deleted>ing <deleted> .

Seriously, they are dangerous. And if there are that many, it's time to do something before you or anybody else gets hurt. Don't mess around with these guys. 

I suppose you COULD call in an exterminator, and chat him up about the virtues of bees while he is there. Offer a sandwich and lemonade, and you could get the spider problem taken care of, while you make a contact who will call you about bee cutouts instead of just spraying them. Of course, my gender, big brown eyes, and bra size help make this technique work for me; your mileage may vary. 

Anyway, get the monsters. Bug bomb, big stick (I wouldn't -- they jump), 
.22, or photon torpedos at your discretion. You can clean/rinse/air out the stuff as necessary, later.

GL
Summer


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Most of the bug bombs available today have non-residual pesticides as the main ingredient. I see no problem with bombing. I would highly recommend you combine a bomb with a residual application. One residual chemical I like to see used for spiders is simply boric acid powder. If used correctly, it's harmless to humans, but tough on many insects. I would place the dust in places that BR spiders like to inhaibit- dark corners, those above and below; crevices; gaps in framing. By 'used correctly'- just a dab will do, no need to blast piles of the stuff. A fine layer of chemical dusts are much more more effective than piles. The containers they most generally come with have tips for dusting into tight spots. 

If you place the dust in crevices, cracks, corners, etc. the chances of contacting with anything that will later contact bees is virtually nil. Don't over do the bombs, either. A hazardous environment is created by over treating the volume you're working with.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Boy that bee equipment adds a complication!!

Can you pull it outside for a few days while
you do the deed??

Delta Dust is one of the best out there but it
is nasty to bees. And I'm not sure what the
half life is on it.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

I saw our farm and ranch store "Orschelns" had a "spider trap" that advertised it killed Recluse spiders also. Never used them. Might be worth a look? Good luck w/ them critters, their bite worse than their bark!


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Ooooooooooohhhhhh! Cold shivers down my back. Some (most) spiders give me the creeps. Bring out the shotgun. Ooooooooooohhhhhh!

MM


----------



## hrogers (Dec 16, 2000)

*Spiders*

Howdy BB -

If you check your bug book, you may find that your spiders are Tarantulas instead 
of Brown Recluse.
Doc


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Some brown recluse do get rather large. They're easy to ID compared to some spiders, so long as your eyes are good enough to see the violin shaped marking on their back. We do get tarantulas in Ks., but those are pretty much confined to the extreme western region. Those guys have a large body and leg span, but I've seen BR's that were the size of quarters and bigger, leg span wise.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

BB, does your storage shed have electric? I was reading about those high-pitched frequency bug and rodent repellers. I did a quick search on the web and here's a site that mentions spiders... good luck.

http://www.safehomeproducts.com/shp2/es/pest-control-answers.asp

Me, I prefer to stay away from pesticides.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Can you just take along a shop vac full of diatomatious earth and just suck the nasties up?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Here is some help from U.C.R. Calif*

http://spiders.ucr.edu/recluseid.html

What does a brown recluse look like? 
(The photo does not paste. But, it is on the web site.)





A brown recluse has a dark brown violin shape on the cephalothorax (the portion of the body to which the legs attach). The neck of the violin points backward toward the abdomen. However, what you should look at instead is the eye pattern of 6 eyes in pairs with a space separating the pairs. Most spiders have 8 eyes in two rows of four.

Here are the things that describe a brown recluse spider (but some other spiders have a few of these characters too). There are pictures below to illustrate what is NOT a recluse.

Six eyes arranged in pairs, with one pair in front and a pair on either side. 
A dark violin shape on the cephalothorax. 
Uniformly light-colored legs - no stripes, no bands 
Uniformly colored abdomen which can vary from cream to dark brown depending on what it has eaten, however, it will never have two colors of pigment at the same time. (The little discoloration on the spider above left is the heart which can be seen through the thin skin.) 
No spines on the legs, only fine hairs 
Recluses make small retreat webs behind objects, never out in the open. 
It is about 3/8 of an inch in body length. 
All of the specimens shown below have been submitted to me as brown recluses!!!!!! None of the spiders 

Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Ernie,

You're so right that so many people don't really know what a Brown Recluse spider looks like. I worked for 4 years at a pest control firm, so believe me when I say I can spot one in a heartbeat. There are general characteristics and habits that are unique to these spiders compared to some other species. Also, their web is very small, often funnel shaped and is used mainly for resting or lying in wait for some unspecting bug to come too close. These guys are not 'trappers' like many web building spiders, they're more like a 'hunter' instead of a trapper. Your photo clearly shows a BR spider so I hope it helps those who are unsure. Many times, a harmless spider gets ID'd incorrectly as a recluse. 

They get transported in boxes, packaging, stored household goods, etc. So, even if you live in an area that is on a map as not having BR's, you can find an occasional invader.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Any other ideas on getting rid of massive amounts of recluse spiders?*

FYI:
Windex or rubbing alcohol works for a direct hit out side the hive.
Ernie


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

I'm disapointed, My son that is 12 also uses this forum. He is very active with me in the BeeKeeping activites. Now I have to explain why someone is talking about there BRA SIZE. I guess some folks learned early in life how to use there body and not mind......
Thanks summer1053 great bee learning experince.....


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

The recluse spider hates sun light so move the equipment outside in the sun then treat the shed and do not move the equipment back in side for several weeks.
Clint


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

hrogers said:


> Howdy BB -
> 
> If you check your bug book, you may find that your spiders are Tarantulas instead
> of Brown Recluse.
> Doc


That's the first thing someone should do IF they are not sure what BR's look like. I've been plagued by them for years and am well versed in them. Yes they are the real deal. I've taken care of the other two storage sheds without the bee equipment, those two sheds may take another bomb in the near future. I just need to decide how to progress on this one.
Thanks Doc


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Jeffzhear said:


> BB, does your storage shed have electric? I was reading about those high-pitched frequency bug and rodent repellers. I did a quick search on the web and here's a site that mentions spiders... good luck.
> 
> http://www.safehomeproducts.com/shp2/es/pest-control-answers.asp
> 
> Me, I prefer to stay away from pesticides.


It does! And I have one of those in a shed at the farm. I installed it after a bout with a packrat, it seems to work for that, it doesn't keep the cats from having kittens under it though. 

The one at the farm does not keep spiders from occupying it but I don't have problems with rodents like I used to, of course it may be the rat poison...


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

ScadsOBees said:


> Can you just take along a shop vac full of diatomatious earth and just suck the nasties up?


I'd never be able to get to all of them, too many hiding places, but thanks.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Sundance and Clint,
Yeah that will probably be my best bet to move the bee stuff out and treat. The only problem is that the Permacomb is not to be left in the sunlight and putting a cover on it to protect it from the sun would just make another prime environment for the spiders, they love hot dark places.

I may put the exposed boxes with frames in a shady area and hope for the best. I'd hate to treat the shed and then just move the spiders right back in. Every box of frames has at least a half dozed spiders in them. I wonder if they eat wax moth larva.

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

jesuslives31548 said:


> I'm disapointed, My son that is 12 also uses this forum. He is very active with me in the BeeKeeping activites. Now I have to explain why someone is talking about there BRA SIZE. I guess some folks learned early in life how to use there body and not mind......
> Thanks summer1053 great bee learning experince.....


Is your son's name david? He's the only one I know of that was kept in a bubble all his life. At 12, I'm sure your son knows much more than he would admit to his father.

BB, Garden centers and mail order catalogs sell praying mantis.
They will make quick work of any spider.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

iddee said:


> BB, Garden centers and mail order catalogs sell praying mantis.
> They will make quick work of any spider.


Do they work inside!? I could get excited about this if they work indoors!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I would certainly give it a try. You may help them by providing a few wet sponges or other water sources.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Now I have to explain why someone is talking about there BRA SIZE. I guess some folks*

FYI:

B is for brown.
R is for recluse.
A is a latin description/term for spiders.

It is common to describe something in layman terms.
Bruan and brains has nothing to do with the comparison of a spider to a silver dollar.

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

A is for Arachnid. 

Are you the Ernie from Sesame Street? My youngsters learned their ABC's on that show!


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

I would recommend removing as much equipment as you can from the shed and then use a wet/dry vac to vacuum up any spiders that you see as well as any webbing and egg sacs. Seal any open cardboard boxes that you have will help as well. 

other things that can help include reducing exterior lighting which can attract spiders, and excluding spiders from the shed by sealing as many cracks in exterior walls and weatherstripping on the bottom of doors.

spider monitoring traps are useful tools in detecting and controlling spiders, especially brown recluse spiders. http://entomology.unl.edu/images/spiders/brecluse_trap2.jpgthey are available online from vendors such as this one http://www.brown-recluse.com/traps.html (I have no experience with this company).

Finally it is very important to keep clothing and shoes out of a brown recluse infested structure, or if this is not possible, to inspect it before putting it on. I personally know of several cases where individuals have had very bad recluse bites. one happened when putting on a jacket (with a recluse in the sleeve) and another case involved a bite on the individuals back (near the spine) when the spider was in a pair of coveralls.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

No his name is not David, And yes Children are exposed to more then we can imagine. So why added to the fire and say things thats not needed on a bee keepers forum. But I guess guys like you get your thrill online anyway........


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, I do get a thrill from some of the posts on here.

If the only posts on here were the ones needed, Barry would not have to pay for 10% of the capacity he pays for. Take the fun out of conversation, and you have nothing left.


----------



## Bob Harrison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hello Bill,
Spraying around will not kill BR. Only a direct hit will. Tim Tucker was a pest control person for 18 years. You have got Tim's phone number like I do. 
Tim says not all BR have got the marking. He said the BR sticky boards (Orschlens) does the best job. 
I think moving the equipment out in the open helps. Completely empty the shed.
wolf spiders hunt and kill BR as do mud dobbers. 
Glenn and I bought out a operation in south Missouri and the boxes were full of BR and I Have had a battle with BR ever since.
I bought out an outfit in Knob Noster, Missouri and brought home black widows. 
Tim says the BR only feeds every so often and will drop on a person and bite because the spider is basically starving. He claims he has been bit several times in the 18 years he was in pest control and some bites are worse than others. A compress of some kind of chinese tea leaves has been told to me to work. I can call the person and learn the name and source if a member needs the info. However his bite was on his outer leg and he has a nasty scar. real nasty but guys look at scars different than most women do! Kind of a conversation piece.
I have been bit once . I used an old Ozark method of making a compress of comb honey. Once I went about 12 hours without adding more honey and the volcano started again. Went away with the new honey compress. I ended up with only a small scar. 
The guy with the scar on his leg works for me now. He worked for Glenn for several years but Glenn hired his grandson so I took Ted on. He works bees many times in shorts and without protection so I can't help but notice the BR scar.

Hope to see you Bill at the Kansas Honey Producers meeting this fall!


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Bill --

If Brown Recluses eat wax moth larvae, then I will have to start raising the blasted things! Fire ants eat them, but that may be their only redeeming characteristic. Please let us know what works -- I have black widows around here I am waging a campaign of destruction upon.

Yes, do be careful with clothing if you are in a spider/scorpion heavy area. My DH got a nasty BR bite that way. Wear good gloves, long sleeves, and long pants while you remove that equipment.

Thanks to all who read between the lines and understood the smileys to be the substitute for my tone of voice, facial expressions, etc -- all the things you pick up subconsciously in verbal conversation, but that may be too subtle to catch on line.

If any were offended, mea culpa. 

FWIW: I never have gone out of my way to use my body instead of my brains -- my IQ is three digits, and my particulars, two. However, I DID learn what MEN look at, at an early age . . . when I have to wait for many men to raise their eyes to mine when being introduced. Even when wearing sweats or overalls. Oddly, many small-minded men seem to not notice my IQ first. It's THEIR problem, not mine. I am the way God made me, and while I take pride in my femininity, I do not flaunt it. 

At this point, I *could* quote the Gospel of St. Matthew, 5:27-29, but it seems so . . . obvious. So I'll quote the Bard, from _Two Gentlemen of Verona_:
. . . thou wouldst disprove me. Who should be trusted now, when one's right hand is perjur'd to the bosom? I am sorry I must never trust thee more. I do receive thee honest, who by repentance is not satisfied. 
{That's intended for Irony, Humor, Tongue-in-cheek Sarcasm. Your understanding is up to you.}

'Nuff said. I remove myself from this conversation now, and move on to other ugliness, like SHB. 

Summer


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

*spiders*

I went out one night feed a week hive and an enterprising spider had made a beautiful web all across five of my hives, I just gave her a good flick in the belly with my middle finger and I haven't seen her since.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*To nuc em*

Get some burning sulphur or some other form. Have you ever used this for moth? Safer than it sounds and will kill every living thing in there without contamination.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

You know, if someone were willing to send me a dead Black Widow or a Brown Recluse, I would be more than willing to pay the postage, and packaging! Being from the North, I'd love to just get a look, even at a dead one! If you like, PM me! pulease!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I was getting a nuc out today for a cut-out this evening when I saw a monster BR. Sorry I didn't know anyone wanted one, my first reaction was to smash it.

I don't like playing with them, but next time I see a really big'un I'll try to corral it for you.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Jeffzhear said:


> You know, if someone were willing to send me a dead Black Widow or a Brown Recluse, I would be more than willing to pay the postage, and packaging! Being from the North, I'd love to just get a look, even at a dead one! If you like, PM me! pulease!



Do you really won't one? There like ants down here. Everywhere. Most of the ones I run into are about silver dollar size. But there is one at my office dead that is huge. I will look tomorrow and make sure it is a b/r. If so I will put it in something and send it to ya.

My wifes boss caught a nice size tarantula a couple of weeks ago on his front porch. But we let that one go. Do see those as often. 

I will pm you tomorrow about the b/r


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Jeffzhear said:


> You know, if someone were willing to send me a dead Black Widow or a Brown Recluse, I would be more than willing to pay the postage, and packaging! Being from the North, I'd love to just get a look, even at a dead one! If you like, PM me! pulease!


Boy, am I grateful that I am not your postal carrier.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Derek or BB, I would love one! (dead of course) to look at and to show my sons! I was very serious! Thanks


----------



## Moonshae (Jun 7, 2007)

deleted by Moonshae.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry Jeff. But the spider at my office dead is a Wolf Spider. Next time I see a b/r I will get it for ya. Shouldn't be long.


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

I did not read every reply so forgive me if you got this...

http://spiders.ucr.edu/recluseid.html

V


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Derek1 said:


> Sorry Jeff. But the spider at my office dead is a Wolf Spider. Next time I see a b/r I will get it for ya. Shouldn't be long.


Derek, TYVM! I do appreciate it.


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

*bee stings*

BTW bee stings reverse the effect of the spider bite


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

seamuswildhoney said:


> BTW bee stings reverse the effect of the spider bite


Please explain. 

Not to argue, but have you seen some of the damage that BR spider bites have caused people? I've seen leisions the size of Texas on a person's leg once, while other folks have a small scarring wound. Some say the bite is not the cause of problems, but bacteria and other infectious microbes that may accompany the bite cause them. I doubt that statement, but suppose there could be some degree of plausibility to it. 

A long time ago I worked for a pest control company and we got called in to situations to help solve problems that made me respect BR spiders and want to stay very far from them. Customers would often show us their wounds related to BR bites and some would almost make you sick. Some were just a small sore spot, but many were large open wounds with ulcerated tissues that took a long time to heal.

Today, I get into a lot of people's homes in my job and always search for BR before I do insulation inspections or other wise work my way into dark uninhabited areas of their homes.


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

some images of brown recluse bite tissue damage. *Warning*: some of this is pretty graphic.

http://www.budgetpestcontrol.com/brownreclues.htm


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

seamuswildhoney


> BTW bee stings reverse the effect of the spider bite



Please tell me you can substantiate this somehow. Where did you hear it? Is there evidence?

My wife is a wound specialist at the local hospital and has treated many patients for BR bites. They are horrible. If bee stings can in any way help these people - I'd like to make the bees available.


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

*reversal*

I talked to a young man named Chance at the Spartanberg county library in Woodruff South Carolina. He said he saw a documentary about it. Also if you look up American Apitherapy Society they have a list of things that can be helped with bee stings. somewhere on thier site I saw a book on spider bites. This has been around a long time.


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

*Doctors Horrer*

BTW Troy the docs wont be very with you for this. Most of them don not care how much we suffer as long as the BUCKS keep rolling in. Let me know how this works out. I would do this on the QT from the docs although they can legally use the stings, we can not even if you are a certified Apitherapist.


----------



## Ken&Andria (May 2, 2007)

> I talked to a young man named Chance at the Spartanberg county library in Woodruff South Carolina. He said he saw a documentary about it.


Dude, we all know guys who know guys who watch documentaries at the county library. And we never, under any circumstances, allow our daughters to date them....


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a scar on my leg from being bitten by a rattlesnake when I lived in Oaklahoma as a child. I would rather the rattlesnake bite over the BR.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

There's a tough old buzzard rancher that my brother in law rents farm land from. About 15 years ago, he was bitten by a small rattler while fixing fence. He immediately clubbed the snake to death. The bite apparently didn't penetrate his boot and the joke going aroung was that he was so d--- tough that a snake bit him and the snake died.

I'd rather not have either one bite me and avoid them both whenever I can.


----------

